# Cue for weave poles



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley is learning to weave. Actually I use objects for simplicity but my question is, what is a good cue for this. When he goes through the tunnel I say "tunnel". Some commands I already use are over, up, under, around, the other way, this way, again, back, ladder, through, but what to say for weave. weave just doesn't sound right. any suggestions?

I've taught him weave with luring and I can almost take away the lure so we'll soon be ready for a cue.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have heard people use 'weave'. It doesn't sound silly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Most people say either "weave" or "poles". I say, "weave".


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks. So I will just use "weave"


----------

